# Salt Prices



## SpeedyGreenInc (Jul 17, 2008)

What are you guys getting quoted on for salt prices this year?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

not sure yet they havent made prices yet for this coming season


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

I think you will see a minimum increase of 40%. More depending on the quantities available. NY bid list is up 35% for white salt. Some other threads are saying in the midwest prices could be 3x last years cost. We will see. I will be getting my prices next week.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

You should ask if you can get any salt before you ask the prices. Save yourself the time.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Snowpower;565249 said:


> You should ask if you can get any salt before you ask the prices. Save yourself the time.


That is what I am going to do on Wednesday myself. I can't believe they are already talking about shortages. That is just plain bs imo.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

if you havent got youre salt yet.....GET OFF YOURE A$$ and get it locked in!

i have got quoted $120 and i am glad to get it....i took all they could give me witch aint alot but i am going to concentrate on liquid this year to help with the problem.

PJ


----------



## SpeedyGreenInc (Jul 17, 2008)

I can get atleast 300 tons so far for 65 a ton delivered to my door. Just wondering what others were paying.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

$98 a ton delivered was the quote I got!


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

*Salt, salt everywhere but not a ton for me!!*

There are MOUNTAINS, I mean millions of tons (and I'm not exaggerating) of salt at the port here in Milwaukee, more than I have ever seen before. I have been calling NASC, Cargill, and Morton since April and have been told the same thing over and over. "Municipal contracts are not set yet, so prices are not set. We may not have any salt for you anyway, but call back around August 1st."

Now NASC says they are not selling to ANY contractors because the muni's have ordered twice the usual amounts of salt and they get first dibs on it. Morton and Cargill STILL wont give pricing out and are saying they may be in the same situation as NASC as far as selling to contractors.

Driving by those mountains of salt everyday knowing I can't have any of it will probably drive me crazy this winter! :angry:


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

If I even start to ask around now, I dont think anyone will have pricing yet.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*i Got My Prices $120 A Ton For Treated And $90 For Regular Thats Up $30 A Ton Across The Board From Last Year .......calcium By The Pallet $18.75 A Bag X 48 Bags So $900 Also Up $120 From Last Year And These Prices Are Good Til Oct. 1st From My Supplier*


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I was told $98/ton picked up, but "don't quote us on that"......

I'm going to have a clause in my contracts this year allowing me to use sand/salt mix if necessary w/free cleanup in the spring.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Double + over last year. If you can get it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i just pre-bought 3 pallet's of "road runner" melter from FASTENALL for $12.40 per 50# bag and they even had one pallet in stock

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;565353 said:


> Double + over last year. If you can get it.


I'm not hearing double but they won't give me an exact price either. I just hope I can get enough. I'm adding to the end of our one Coverall, for an additional 150 ton of storage, so that will help. Let's hope for a light Dec or we'll be screwed for the hole winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;565373 said:


> I'm not hearing double but they won't give me an exact price either. I just hope I can get enough. I'm adding to the end of our one Coverall, for an additional 150 ton of storage, so that will help. Let's hope for a light Dec or we'll be screwed for the hole winter.


Should have clarified, double plus for around me. In writing. 

And yes, but supposedly it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I ordered 6 pallets of bagged rock (50#) and got it at a price of $3.30/bag. 80# bags are about $4. I know a lot of you need to use bulk because you use so much but for anyone who can get by with using bagged I thought these prices were very fair.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;565375 said:


> Should have clarified, double plus for around me. In writing.
> 
> And yes, but supposedly it doesn't sound like it.


Could be for us too, when I see it in writing. So I'll probably be crying with you.:crying:


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Camden....where did you get it? I tried to order pallets from Mills Fleet farm but was told we are not getting any till Nov. and No prices yet either.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

hydro_37;565407 said:


> Camden....where did you get it? I tried to order pallets from Mills Fleet farm but was told we are not getting any till Nov. and No prices yet either.


http://www.cutlermagner.com/salt/products/iceControl.php :salute:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Called 1 place and they said they would not have prices till November. Went to a second place and they said end of August for prices. Contacted American Rock Salt and waiting on a reply from them.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Camden;565422 said:


> http://www.cutlermagner.com/salt/products/iceControl.php :salute:


When I was kicking bags that was what I used, I still use those for walks treated with some Magic -0. Last year they were $3.25 for 50#s by the skid here. I only used 3 skids for walks last year. The Farm Supply here was out of them by Feb. last year. 
The bag companys have there bulk alotments in place for what they plan to run for production this season. I foresee the skid pricing shooting up when all the smaller guys like me who cant get a 150 tons of bulk start bagging again and snatching up 125 skids pumpkin:


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeeah I had bought 50# bags last year, at almost $17 a bag which is nuts I know, but it was that magic salt. I called 3 places today and one place said they arent even sure if they are going to carry bulk salt. I hope I can find some place here in CT. Does anyone know of places?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

So here's a question... with all of these looming shortages, what does one do if you run out of salt before the end of winter?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

lumps;565607 said:


> So here's a question... with all of these looming shortages, what does one do if you run out of salt before the end of winter?


I had to switch to sand/salt mix last season. It works very well, and was only about 1/3 the cost of salt per ton. Keep in mind that it is messy, and you will need to do cleanup in the spring. If you have a tailgate spreader it may or may not work for you, but you will need a vibe.

I am going to put wording in this year's contracts that the contractor reserves the right to switch to sand/salt mix if salt becomes unavailable. I will more than likely provide free cleanup of the remaining sand at the end of the season.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I struck out at three places today for water softener salt. Places that usually stock it. lol

Im not kidding.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Camden. Looks like a trip to the cities for me.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

How many guys are bidding snow removal not knowing about the salt lock down. Still summer time and this winter looks to be very interesting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

bike5200;565658 said:


> How many guys are bidding snow removal not knowing about the salt lock down. Still summer time and this winter looks to be very interesting.


My guess is quite a few.

Either the lockdown or pricing issues.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I got a price about a 2 months ago from jersey and it was $89 a ton deliveried for treated salt and i would assume that regular salt would be about $60 up from 54


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I am bidding jobs based on me getting salt for $100.00 a ton. I might get it for way less, but I am sure as heck not bidding jobs and then spreading salt for cost or less than cost!!! 
I also put a clause in my contract officially warning customers that salt is in short supply, running out is a possibility, and that I cannot be held liable for breach of contract if salt runs out. Have no idea if it would stand up in court, but can't hurt to have it in there!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Ipushsnow;565755 said:


> I am bidding jobs based on me getting salt for $100.00 a ton. I might get it for way less, but I am sure as heck not bidding jobs and then spreading salt for cost or less than cost!!!
> I also put a clause in my contract officially warning customers that salt is in short supply, running out is a possibility, and that I cannot be held liable for breach of contract if salt runs out. Have no idea if it would stand up in court, but can't hurt to have it in there!


its not the customer's resposiblity to provide the salt for the plower!

if you don't want to spread salt for "cost" you need to spend $10g and build a salt bin to get locked in on price.

on a side note..i always love it when guys think they can draw up thier own contracts and expect them to be binding lol.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I go thru about 20 tons a storm, so you are telling me I have to build a salt shed that can hold 700 tons, and have the cash to pay for all the salt up front. That's crazy. All that salt is going to cost around $70,000. I don't have 70k sitting around, must be nice.

I feel if I'm spending that amount of money on a product, my supplier should be able to hold some, not just push paper around. I always feel like the suppliers/brokers take no risk, and only see profits. They order the salt from the big companies, and only take delivery on what they need, no risk, just profits.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

not every one can do it , however , if your going thru 20 tons per storm, then i would think you should have at least 400 tons on site? I dont store mine all in one place, i have alot on site, in bins, and the property managers know that we buy early. if your buying 700 tons, then i think you could get a better price than 100 per ton. 

if ur profiting a decent amount, then 700 tons, should bring in, close to 1.5 million? so , i would think that you should be able to dig down and find money to buy ur first 40,000 worth? 

i have seaonal accounts that start making payments in Oct, (due nov1 ) 

dont take out loans to buy salt, im not saying that at all..... but buy low, sell high, the fact is, you can get it much easier now than later. it costed me over double last year, ,....and when it went to all bagged, it was 4 times the price....

if you want to control ur cost, thats the only way i see how to do it
'
i wish the brokers were on our side, but wishing doesnt always make dreams come true


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

please sir's i am not trying to come accross that i have the only answer --- i dont have it



another option would be to pay for it, up front, and except delivery later on , just staying on top of ur suppliyer , i personally would not go for that, 


if anyone else has an idea about how you can lock in at a cheap rate, and get it when you need it --- please tell me, cuz i would like to know


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I am going to dig the earth for natural salt like american rock salt lol.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WMHLC;565939 said:


> I go thru about 20 tons a storm, so you are telling me I have to build a salt shed that can hold 700 tons, and have the cash to pay for all the salt up front. That's crazy. All that salt is going to cost around $70,000. I don't have 70k sitting around, must be nice.
> 
> I feel if I'm spending that amount of money on a product, my supplier should be able to hold some, not just push paper around. I always feel like the suppliers/brokers take no risk, and only see profits. They order the salt from the big companies, and only take delivery on what they need, no risk, just profits.


i don't mean to be-little y but ......there are bigger fish in the sea! i don't know how you think you are supposed to be thier only customer? but the only way to get locked in on price is to have it in youre bin, (but you still have to figure replacement cost).....i pre-bought all of mine and still have no idea what it is going to cost because the fuel surecharge could be as much as $3.25per mile extra.

i find it hard to believe that you can use 700ton per year and still not know how to buy salt. or have $70k to re-invest for the supplies that YOU HAVE TO HAVE......it's like me not being able to buy fuel for my equip and wanting my customer to meet me at the station so they can fuel up my trackhoe lol

and if you decide to build a shed that will hold 700ton......just send JD a PM i think he's got shed's that will hold 5times that. lol

all i am saying is that you have to pre-buy and have salt in youre posssesion to be able to know exactly how much you give for it.. and youre customer shouldnt be completely reposible for you not haveing a salt bin. (that's why they hired YOU...a profesional)

PJ


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I do purchase all my salt for the year up front, but like last year the state pulled the card and I still had 100 tons sitting on the dock waiting for delivery, but they said you can't have it. The state got nervous, so they screwed all of the locals over. The city bin down the road from my shop never got below half full, and they are taking everybody's salt. 

I do have a salt bin that holds 200 tons, and I do prepay for my salt. $20 per tons makes it on hold. My questions is why do we have to change the way we purchase salt this year, compared to years past? They are just looking for a way to lower there risk. Business is a risk, and I think a broker/supplier should be willing to take at least a small risk not just push paper around. My opinion is that the salt mines screwed up, they didn't prepare enough salt, so now they are screwing us over.

By the way, alot of little fish, add up to a much larger fish than your big fish.

I don't know where you get $1.5 million on 700 tons of salt, but we can't even come close to that in Michigan. It more like $140,000, that Charging $200 to spread. The going rate around here last year was around $150.00.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

my appologises , I did MY math wrong - you are correct and would be around $140,000

however, if your wre taking delivery of it so close to winter, thats ur down fall- take delivery no, or last week.... before the state can pull that card

i agree about the broker thing, but the only person i trust is me, the only 2 eyes and ears i trust is me

if someone hands me a weapon, and tells me is not loaded, the first thing i do , is check it myself.... so if you choose to trust a broker, thats fine, i will trust myself as it sits on my sites as seen with my own 2 eyes


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;566042 said:


> if someone hands me a weapon, and tells me is not loaded, the first thing i do , is check it myself.... so if you choose to trust a broker, thats fine,


ELITE:.....now that is something worth quoteing.

PJ


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe i should add it to my signature


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;566113 said:


> maybe i should add it to my signature


or better yet how about this one lol

"elite1msmith is kick as* he reminds me of me when i was his age" lol sorry mark


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lol , ill let mark keep his


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I call Lesco on bag salt, they have none on the floor and the guy told me they should have some in by October or November. If I wanted to buy a truck load, 20 pallets, they would order it for me. I called the contractor I work for he to me to call his supplier. Talk to that salesman, they have stock left over from last year but they do not know how to price it ,because 08-09 prices have not come out. This sales man said they usually get the salt price for the year on the hottest day in July or August. It suppose to be be close to 100 on Tuesday, we will see what happens. 
This sales man said that no salt supplier has released a price yet, after the first supplier release there price all the other supplies will follow and they will release there pricing. The impression I got from the salesman, the first supplier does not want to be over priced and have the other suppliers under cut them.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

powerjoke;565836 said:


> its not the customer's resposiblity to provide the salt for the plower!
> 
> if you don't want to spread salt for "cost" you need to spend $10g and build a salt bin to get locked in on price.
> 
> on a side note..i always love it when guys think they can draw up thier own contracts and expect them to be binding lol.


PowerJoke:
I never said it was the customer's responsibility to provide salt to me.

And you are correct that it is MY (The PROFESSIONAL'S) duty to provide salt. And I am sure we are all impressed that you have bought all your salt for the year. The question is: is it sitting in your bins right now? Because if its not, you have no guarantee of getting it. Like a previous poster had stated, and I experienced first hand last year, salt you have signed a contract for, bought, and paid for could be swiped out from under feet because "We have to fill our municipal contracts first and don't have enough salt for private contractors, no matter how long you have been with us, sorry but you are cut off."

Also, any changes to the language in my contract is done by my attorney, did I say I drew up my own contract?

On a side note: I love it when someone assumes something and is wrong.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey , i could get salt all winter long... the difference is, how much are you willling to pay


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

elite1msmith;565945 said:


> not every one can do it , however , if your going thru 20 tons per storm, then i would think you should have at least 400 tons on site? I dont store mine all in one place, i have alot on site, in bins, and the property managers know that we buy early. if your buying 700 tons, then i think you could get a better price than 100 per ton.
> 
> if ur profiting a decent amount, then 700 tons, should bring in, close to 1.5 million? so , i would think that you should be able to dig down and find money to buy ur first 40,000 worth?
> 
> ...





elite1msmith;565947 said:


> please sir's i am not trying to come accross that i have the only answer --- i dont have it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, nothing personal here. How long have you been in business--snow and ice specifically?

How much salt do you go through per event? Per year?

How much storage do you have for that salt?

Do you buy your entire year's worth of salt and store it on your site?

How many trucks, employees, customers do you service?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark - PM...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;566389 said:


> Mark - PM...


Why PM, enquiring minds want to know. You seem quick to give advice so might as well let us all know, who's giving it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;566279 said:


> hey , i could get salt all winter long... the difference is, how much are you willling to pay


Soooo how many tons have you pre-paid for, and stocked this season, and were is your Ace In the Hole getting this unlimited all season long supply from ? 
Last season our ass's were saved by low to no snow in the southern New England states, and southern portions of our nations snow states. I paid for salt in feb to be trucked in from Toledo, within a week that supply was gone to IL, Wi, Mi. Then it went further east. If the nation gets hit square with snow in all states How much will you pay and were will it come from ? Bagged salt does not have an unlimited supply train either, late in the season there was an influx but what are the odds of that happening again ? When most lil guys like me (150 ton of bulk last season) are struggling to find ANY bulk now in August LOL.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im a small fish , in a big sea, thats about all you need to know

small company, and we went thru about 10 tons per storm average, hoping to be around 15... im sure that most of you spread way more than this, im sure alot spread less. My supply did run out, and i had to get it else were,

i have a little still from shippments i got at the end of last easeon , and currently shopping prices..it just now august, i would hope to start receiving loads by the end of the month.

and i could get salt all winter long..bulk , bagged, = its all salt, and you just have to be able to pay more..if you look around you can find it. I never once last season had to call a customer and tell them that "sir i dont have anymore salt" - my supplys did run very low at times

i use to work for a hospital , and did snow... we got stocked early and i never had a problem with running out, the city around here ran low, but i dont beleive they ran out. 

but if some one here has a better solution to the proble...please im listenting, stated it to me... i m sure we ALL could benifit

and the reason that i sent the PM , for thoses that dont know, is I do , and YOU do have compeditors that watch this site... i keep some info private, but if im so quick to give awnsers, i can keep them to myself


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw this coming.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The state of Chicago never ran out, they were supplying other surrounding communitys with emergency salt last season.

Any comments on my previous post ? 
Just looking for insite on your plan of paying more for salt so you have a steady supply. I am just wondering if this really is a "sound" plan.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the chicago land area , did run low - , i never said it ran out, my supplier ran out and could get anymore, for about 2 weeks, or so i was told , we went else were to purchase. I simply dont ever want to be in that situation, i learned my lesson , buy early

t-man - , im confused? did i say that i would pay more for salt, as a plan? sounds like no plan to me....


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;566279 said:


> hey , i could get salt all winter long... the difference is, how much are you willling to pay


I guess I was confused on this statement then, I assumed it ment how much are you willing to pay to get salt? 
It works when there is still salt someplace else available, just pony up and pay the truckers. It wont work when its not available in Louisville, Toledo, Pittsburg etc.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i should say i dont know just how bad there shortage is over there , we live here, 

i will rest my peace on this subject, but all i intended to say was, it easy MUCH easier to get salt now, in the summer time, then it will be in the winter time... it will be cheaper now, then later...if you really feel that there is going to be a shortage,...then be as selfish as i am , and stock up now , or in the soon folllowing months.

my statement above, suggested that i did buy all winter long as needed, and the price went up and up.... and i did pay for what i had to, in order to keep my propertys clean and stay with in binding contracts

if storage or money is an issue, then pre buying might not work for you, but for those, that stock enought to just make it 2 or 3 storms, then have to reorder because your out, there is a better way to do it. 

think about how high the prices went last yr....and fuel was cheaper then. the price diffence between the begining of last season, and the end , was more than double for those that could get it. instead of just getting in line, and paying extra when you run out... see the the difference iin money you will pay and reinvest it into ur company to better it. 10 tons a storm right, well the difference between oct. pricing and januarys was over $50..per ton, thats an extra cost of $500 per storm.... concrete blocks for a storage bin only cost $35.00 each.... i would say 2 storms, would save you the money to build a larger storage area

i simply suggest you hit ahead of the curve ball , and not behind it


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

No offense, Elite, but trying to read your posts makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

T-MAN;566486 said:


> Louisville, Toledo, Pittsburg etc.


This is were OUR salt was trucked in from last season when there was none available in Jan, Feb, and march. I am not sure of there availability at this moment. 
Point I am trying to make is no matter how BIG and well lined your pockets are DONT think your immune to getting the door slamed in your face. Last year my supplier had 5000 tons paid for and sitting on the dock in Milwaukee in Jan. The pile was seized by local muni's in Wi while my supplier had trucks there to load, they were sent away. The received a refund within 30 days BFD. Big money didnt mean squat.

I guess to run an operation you will need to bankroll salt for your clients. But What happens when you pay big money for salt now, stock pile it to the moon, and we get a light winter and ALL the salt companys have extra salt back to last years early season prices.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd you got it. There is a run on salt right now. Everyone is worried there wont be enough, so they want to buy more to be safe. I used 70% more salt last year then in the previous 9 years. I will be stock pilling the same amount as last year. I am working my averages, so I should have plenty. But if everyone orders what they used last year + some extra to be safe, what do you think will happen. Thats what is happening right now, and the salt companies are loving it. I guess we will have to wait till April 2009 to see if I made the right choice.


----------

